# Yard Machine Model #31AE660H513 10HP 29"



## gbm97 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for accepting me into this forum.

I have a Yard Machine model #31AE660H513 snowblower bought as used.
Drive wheels not turning.
Drive wheels worked well at time of purchase 6 months ago.

Today after changing out the auger belts I took it outside to blow some snow.
Only to discover the wheels in all gears would not turn.
Then while rolling it back to the shop the wheel fell off. No pin to hold it to axle.

Flipping it on its auger housing & removing the pan the clutch cable/belt and rotating plate all seemed functional.
However the big gear was slideable back and forth on the axle which seemed odd to me.
There is a cotter pin going thru the axle and beside that cotter pin is a recessed slot in the axle where I presume the big gear slides/locks onto.

Pushing the gear furthest to the cotter pin to sit over the recessed slot and dropping the blower back on its wheels and restarting still no wheels turn.
Looking at the diagram the recessed slot on the axle there is a mention of a #9 Hi Pro Key 3/16 x 3/4 Dia HT.

What is the #9 Hi Pro Key 3/16 x 3/4 Dia HT.
Does it sit in the recessed slot to grab the gear proper??. Or does the gear have a groove that sits in the recessed slot??...which may be stripped.??

Sorry for the lame explanation.
I just need my snowblower wheels to drive.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

As I am sure you figured out, first replace the missing wheel pin. If it is on the inside of the wheel it would use a nut and bolt or a tension pin/split roll pin.

As for the gear sliding around. The recess in the shaft should become shallower at both ends. The recess in the gear should be straight. the key looks like a half moon.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

curved end goes into axle and then gear slides over the flat end sticking out of the axle. i attached a picture of what it would look like. now you have to figure out what holds the gear in place. look for a hole for a pin on the other side. more likely the gear will have a shoulder on it with a threaded hole for a set screw to go in that will press against the key. commonly called a woodruff key.

a picture would help a great deal. or scan the diagram you have.


----------



## gbm97 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi td5771 and thanks for your time, much appreciated.

Perhaps tomorrow I will post some pictures of what I have to better explain the situation and with better light I can further examine the gear to what you explained.

I do not have the original wheel pin which fell off. Is a pin with a ring . Temporary holding wheel on with a nail bent to stay on.
First the wheel slides on to axle then attached with pin thru hole.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like a roll pin (17) holds the big gear in place. The woodruff key is (14). You can look up the MTD parts, but they cost like 20 cents each at a hardware store vs about $4 each for the MTD ones. The klick pin for the wheels is (15).

Source: http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=31AE660H513+%281998%29&dn=02567000003










Here is a video, but unfortunately it doesn't show how the gear connects.




If you search for MTD on his channel you will find a lot of videos.


----------



## gbm97 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Shryp and thanks

Being on dial up I will let it load overnight, awesome.
Your diagram is the correct one showing what I have, hopefully I can pick up the key at Napa and hoping I can get it on with no troubles.
Will let yous know.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/members/shryp.html


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the wheel pin can be bought at a good hardware store. it is called a lynch pin,


----------



## gbm97 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok so I installed the woodruff key.
Thanks for your guy's help all is good and I have a driveable blower.

All the best
Gary


----------

